# New to me gold series 8/26



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just picked it up today for $80. Motor is great no smoke or noises. Needs belts and skids. I'd like to pull the drum and paint it. Can't figure out if it's oyster gray or silver mist gray. It's a gold series model number 317e640f382


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Looks gray to me:devil::grin:*


----------



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I've found out it's silverflake 0629. Problem is nobody had any in stock anymore. So I guess I'll have to get the closest thing I can 😕


----------



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got it all cleaned and painted up. New belts,skids,and scraper bar.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks pretty good, Only thing I would have done different is the bolts on the scraper blades, Just picked a bunch up at home depot for a scraper blade and skids, The button head type with the square under the head so Ice don't build up on them as easily but it looks in great shape never mind for the price you paid. Nice work cleaning that up. looks really good.


----------



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> Looks pretty good, Only thing I would have done different is the bolts on the scraper blades, Just picked a bunch up at home depot for a scraper blade and skids, The button head type with the square under the head so Ice don't build up on them as easily but it looks in great shape never mind for the price you paid. Nice work cleaning that up. looks really good.


Thanks! And now that you pointed that out. They are the button head bolts I just put them in the wrong way hahahaha. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

the name for those bolts is a carriage bolt.
just busting! nice work man, good luck using it.


----------



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

What it looked like before. The left side was bent out and the bottom was all bent up. I pulled the guts out and straightened it out and wire wheeled and primed and painted it all.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

A nice clean machine. Looks like it was stored indoors. Mr. Powershift beat me to the punch!! Regarding all the bending of the bottom, I promised Pamela that I would post pictures of my longer skid shoe modification that stiffens up the lower portion of these machines. It may not be for a couple of weeks, but I will definitely do it.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Picking up on this older thread. Hey Blue 04 Z71, do you remember what paint you used and how close you think it matched. I have what I think is the same machine as yours. I needs some paint for it as well. Thanks.


----------



## Blue 04 Z71 (Mar 8, 2015)

evh said:


> Picking up on this older thread. Hey Blue 04 Z71, do you remember what paint you used and how close you think it matched. I have what I think is the same machine as yours. I needs some paint for it as well. Thanks.


I do not remember sorry. It wasn’t a spot on match but it was close. I know it was rustoleum


----------

